# Starting a nano reef



## Spicy MacHaggis (Oct 2, 2012)

Hello experts, I've had freshwater tanks running for a while and now have a spare tank I'm thinking about doing a nano reef in. However I have no experience at all with saltwater. Is a 10 gallon acceptable for this and what if any fish could I keep?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

instead of waiting for Reefing Madness to give you the list of what you need go back to any thread about"starting saltwater tank,what do I need" and see his list.It's extensive and accurate. As for fish you will only be able to have a few of the smaller types in a 10. The smaller the tank the less room for error you will be afforded,so make sure you understand all that is necessary ,or are willing to invest more in that 10 g than you ever could in fresh.


----------



## Spicy MacHaggis (Oct 2, 2012)

I was thinking at the most a fire goby or a pair of clown fish. I not sure how big they get but I wouldn't mind having a flame angel in there also but I'd research that before I stick anything in there. I'll check for Reefing Madness' list on the other threads.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

maybe a fire fish.I'm pretty sure the opinion I read here before is not even one clown and I'll tell you for sure "no way" on the flame.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f67/new-39989.html

10g, I'd only go with one Clown, they really shouldn't be placed in a 10g but most put em in there. Fire Fish would be a better bet. Definately a no on the Flame Angel. You'd need at least a 30g for that one.


----------



## Spicy MacHaggis (Oct 2, 2012)

Well I always said if I did a reef I wanted a flame angel cause they're awesome. Guess I'll wait until I have room to set up a bigger tank and keep the 10g for a hospital or quarantine.


----------

